# Cheap smaller boat options



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

16" tubes too small for R2 or more people on class III whitewater. Ok for R1. Or R2 plus on easy float stretch.

Might be worthwhile, depends on what your running


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

RMR Phat Cat.
$1,350.
23" tubes.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya, go with the rmr phat cat if you need to save dough. At least 19" inch tubes for a paddle cat unless you just want to fish. The Classifieds section on this site sees some good deals on used boats to.
A paddle cat is a worthwhile purchase, these boats are a blast paddling, or with a small raft frame.


----------



## srcocchia (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like the phatcat is sold out. Anyone know where I can buy one?


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

+3 on the Phat Cat!
Been loving mine. From multi days with a row frame to "runnin' the meat" R2, this boat is a blast.


----------



## Cull791 (May 19, 2016)

Down River Equipment 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry we are out of stock at our warehouse. We will have more around 7 July in various colors. Check out the information tab on our website and our list of dealers will come up. You can call them to see if any of them have one in stock. I checked our sales report and the following dealers, in on particular order, purchased Phat Cats: Downriver Equipment in Denver, Riverboat Works in Salida, Factory Outdoors in Glenwood Springs, 8200 Sports in South Fork, Southwest Raft and Jeep in Durango, Cascade Outfitters in Boise, The River Store in CA, and Southern Raft in NC, Tumalo Creek in OR.

I'm quite sure they would be happy to ship one to you if they have one in stock. Thanks!

Cheers,
Denny


----------



## srcocchia (Jul 17, 2009)

Down River Equipment is sending me one! Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

Send some pictures of your trip. Haven't seen to much of that craft and would like to see some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

